# 1st timer (nsfw)



## skier06 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Im new to the forums here and relatively new to photography in general.
this particular subject is something i just yesterday decided to give a go to see if its something i have an eye for at all so i appreciate any and all feedback
thanks


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 29, 2009)

#1 I had to look at it for a few seconds before I realized it was her shoulder on the right. I thought it was a deformed breast at first glance. 

#2 I don't like the "squished" look. 

Are these self portraits or of someone you know? If so, try to re-compose the shots and post up your re-do's here.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know, I think the "flaw" in the first one is what makes it interesting - Depends what you're after I suppose.


----------



## skier06 (Jun 29, 2009)

ouch! bummer
they are of my gf actually so we will give it another go. i wasnt sure what i was after really....she was just on her side so i asked her to try to keep the bottom half up and lay her shoulders back......we never noticed the "deformity"
thanks for your comments guys:thumbup:


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 29, 2009)

skier06 said:


> ouch! bummer
> they are of my gf actually so we will give it another go. i wasnt sure what i was after really....she was just on her side so i asked her to try to keep the bottom half up and lay her shoulders back......we never noticed the "deformity"
> thanks for your comments guys:thumbup:



I don't know if I would say it's bad. I just wanted to point out it took me a few seconds to realize that it was her shoulder. If you are satisfied with that, then it's fine. I just wanted to point it out.


----------



## skier06 (Jun 29, 2009)

its cool Josh:thumbup:.....thats why im here....we were there so we see it differently of course. thanks for the comments, we need the outside perspective


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 30, 2009)

hell i like it cause its showing tits lol j/k the pics are good.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 30, 2009)

Skier, is she opposed to showing more of her body than her breasts?


----------



## anything you synth (Jun 30, 2009)

The first picture rules IMO


----------



## skier06 (Jun 30, 2009)

glad somebody likes it :thumbup:


----------



## Josh220 (Jul 1, 2009)

skier06 said:


> glad somebody likes it :thumbup:



Anymore shots?


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 1, 2009)

I liked the first one too and I like cause it took me a few seconds to figure out what I was looking at!    to me it makes it more interesting!


----------



## Christina (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> I liked the first one too and I like cause it took me a few seconds to figure out what I was looking at! to me it makes it more interesting!


 

agreed, its not your classic shot, and it may be for some but not others, i deff think you gave it some thing more than normal to consider.


----------



## Moonb007 (Jul 1, 2009)

The lighting quality is good and so is the contrast.  I think you need to work more on the poses, they seem a little thrown together.  Like a couple of others, it took me a few seconds to figure out the first ones angle.  I think its a great start for a 1st timer, but with great room for improvement, keep it up.


----------



## gopal (Jul 1, 2009)

second one u tried and made good, it means there is a potential in u....first was difficult to understand as the body is turned to her left and there are a lot of blemishes....try to clone out blemishes....and before any shoot use some powder to smoothen her body....u can carry on successfully.

I was just writing ''hard work,difficult way,luck but money is modelling'' for the aspiring gals and guys at http://journalhome.com/fotolife22


----------



## Baaaark (Jul 2, 2009)

I like them.  They're more nude than naked, if that makes any sense.  The second is my fav, but the first is a lot more abstract as far as trying to tell what is what.  The focus of the first seems to be on her shoulder, if that's what you were going for.

As far as the other thing, you might want to not tell anyone this is your gf.  Its up to you, but if you were to ever recommend this site to a friend and they knew your screen name, then... well, you get the idea.  I'm just one of those people that's super paranoid.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 3, 2009)

Christina said:


> Jeffro said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the first one too and I like cause it took me a few seconds to figure out what I was looking at! to me it makes it more interesting!
> ...



Yes...  that's part of what makes it good.  It's not a "cookie-cutter" approach.  It's a departure without feeling like a desperate attempt to come up with something different.

I agree with Moonb007 saying, "The lighting quality is good and so is the contrast."

Nicely done!  Thanks for adding to the art.

-Pete


----------



## skier06 (Jul 3, 2009)

thank you everyone for the feedback!


----------

